# Jetsky in Dubai



## samerit (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi guys!!! I'm new here in Dubai can someone tell me if need a license for riding the jetski? Are there some rent?
Thank you


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Just don't - really don't.

The forum has many experiences of people getting ripped off by alleged damage to jet ski's so my recommendation is to simply not bother.


----------



## samerit (Feb 24, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Just don't - really don't.
> 
> The forum has many experiences of people getting ripped off by alleged damage to jet ski's so my recommendation is to simply not bother.


Really? But they were with specialized companies in the rental or privates? I didn't think so bad


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Before the one's at Mumzar seemed to be quite legitimate, though once they did try the scam on me.

They get you look over it and say don't worry about the scratches. What most people don't check is there is a hard rubber bumper on either side of the ski at the rear. This is usually held on with 5 bolts but they take bolts out so when you hit the waves at full speed, it's likely to snap off. This happened to me.

They tried to hit me for 5k and weren't keen when I insisted on looking at the damage properly. It was then I saw there was zero damage to the actual hull and worked out it was a scam and caused by the missing bolts.

We argued and when I insisted on calling the actual police myself the suited guy (owner) stepping in and presumably said "let this one go" The actual operator did the whole, offended, indignation thing to the end but there you go.

Never stopped me going but, I just made a big point of checking for five bolts, the operators would laugh and not give me a "hot" one. 

Not been for ages though and a quick google show they seem to have upped their game, rather than try the odd one now and then.

Jet ski in Sharjah at your own peril | GulfNews.com

Btw, if you do decide to go, Fridays are always really busy and there are some idiots who will drive them dangerously near to you as possible, especially if you're female.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

From what I gather jet skis are technically illegal in Dubai. You still see people on them so how that works out, I don't know. 

The main rental areas for jet skis is in Sharjah, just across the border from Dubai. See Rossi's comments about how the scam operates.


----------



## samerit (Feb 24, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> From what I gather jet skis are technically illegal in Dubai. You still see people on them so how that works out, I don't know.
> 
> The main rental areas for jet skis is in Sharjah, just across the border from Dubai. See Rossi's comments about how the scam operates.


what a shame! ok guys thanks very much for the advices. It's too early to get in trouble in dubai.
I think i will go to spend my time in another way


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Just read my own link, including the comments section and it seems they are frequently ramming people intentionally to cause damage. This is quite a step from removing a few bolts on the odd one or two. Definitely best avoided now.

What I don't get is how many people actually pay up though. I know here can be a scarey place with regards to the law etc but if you're 100% right, stand by it Even if it means a visit to the police station to sort out whatever issue. 

Obviously you might be more reticent if the other person is in a tinted F150 on single digit plates but bunch of Bangladeshi's in man skirts, flapping their arms, shouting "you pay, you pay" over and over probably isn't the most dangerous situation you'll ever encounter.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I actually feel to go down there with a bunch of mates and rent said jetski's to see what happens :lol:


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> I actually feel to go down there with a bunch of mates and rent said jetski's to see what happens :lol:


Hi,
The problem is that they ask for your Emirates ID as a "deposit" to ensure you don't steal the craft and jet off to Iran or wherever - they then wont give this back until you pay the scam fee for the damage.
There is no way I would hand ever them my ID - so I suspect that they would not let me rent the jetski unless I handed it over.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

a friend in the office was rammed last year, and required hospital treatment, as well as facing the barrage of blame and claims.
They tried to get 20,000 AED off him.

He was fortunate that he was able to call an Omani friend that lived close by, to come and sort the guys out, and speak Arabic to the attending Police. The police attention quickly turned to the Operators, rather than the victim.
it was all quietly sorted out.

the ramming craft appeared to have multiple repairs, and was clearly the regular weapon of choice.
Without the Arabic assistance, it was looking pretty bad for the guy.

Personally, i cant stand the things.
But if you want to go and play on them, go with your eyes wide open, and stay well away from anyone else, and make it very clear from the outset, as Mr Rossi said, that you are well aware of the scams.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

If you like to jetski then just buy one. I am all about older 2 stroke versions so got my own to have fun with for 10,000aed with a bunch of modifications.

No you don't need a license but yes you need to get it registered and numbered as of about 3 years ago now. 

It used to be a mad free for all. I would avoid any common areas as there are people that ride them very carelessly and have no respect for others. 

I have heard all the horror stories of renting them so just avoided it. Had a great rental experience in Lenkawi Malaysia tho! All day island tour.... Weather, scenery and beaches so nice I almost want to just sell mine as riding here almost isn't worth it to me.


----------

